# How to: Add trees to your haunt.



## Haunted911 (Jun 27, 2019)

Hi,
I did the same thing last year except we went to a park to find long tree branches that had smaller branches extending off them. I then got colored leaves from dollar tree and hot glued them to small branches. It completed our sleepy hollow in fall look and even held up in wind and rain!


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

Haunted911 said:


> Hi,
> I did the same thing last year except we went to a park to find long tree branches that had smaller branches extending off them. I then got colored leaves from dollar tree and hot glued them to small branches. It completed our sleepy hollow in fall look and even held up in wind and rain!
> View attachment 759345


That adds a nice vibe to the scene.


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

Haunted911 said:


> Hi,
> I did the same thing last year except we went to a park to find long tree branches that had smaller branches extending off them. I then got colored leaves from dollar tree and hot glued them to small branches. It completed our sleepy hollow in fall look and even held up in wind and rain!
> View attachment 759345



I love that!
My display looks kinda dark during in the day. That added color with the leaves is really nice.


----------

